# Amble Lads



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

My Grandfather used to be a part owner with his brother of the Jeannie Mackay WK.197 which then was sold to Wick and renamed the Stack Rock Wk.197 from then on she was sold on and her history seems a bit murky but then one day my old man was in Amble & he spotted her , she had been converted into a house boat!!! 
What Id like to know is, is she still there or has she been sold on - Any knowledge of her whereabouts would be fantastic.

Cheers 
WBB


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

*stack rock*

the stack rock is not amble moved years ago


----------

